# Scratchbuild Railbus



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I started last year with this freelance railbus build up mostly from styrene. 
The motorblock is from a wrecked Playmobil loco I purshased on an auction site.

First testrun with Robbe RC unit (movie):

http://s444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/?action=view&current=S5003525.flv

Then starting the build. I had no real plans, just some ideas in my head and a rough scetch I draw. The railbus is very free inspired on French 'De Dion' railbusses. I'm not a very accurate builder I'm afraid. I build a bit 'nonchalance' (but that's just fine for a French model I guess).

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5003527.jpg*
(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 505579 Bytes), SteveC mod.)[/i]

The power comes from a 4,8 V 1400 Jamara battery but it lacks just enough power to run like I want. So I'm gonna replace the battery for a 6,5 V. It has enough space for this.


*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5003529.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 418045 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

The Robbe RC unit was replaced with the electronics from a toy RC boat I bought on a fleemarket (for only 50 cents inlcuding a reciever and transmitter!!).
I thought it was wise to integrate the electronics in the roof for easy acces and a luggage rack on top of the railbus for covering.
Next time, I place it somewhere else!!!! The roof is build from styrene and wood.

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5003597.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 454001 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5003598.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 445569 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_


Building the roofrack and luggage. The luggage can be removed to access the electronics.

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004391.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 451621 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004390.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 386172 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004401.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 380454 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

The luggage is mostly sculpted form Andrea Sculpt and Milliput. Some styrene 1:35 scale military modelling leftovers are fitting in nicely also. 

[url]http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004402.jpg[/b][/url] 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 464421 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004403.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 451586 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

Then started with the front grille. The little guy standing next to it is a figure I sculpted following the real great Figure Making class on this site by Chris Walas (http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles/figureclass/ch1/figures-01.asp). I've enjoyed that very much, thanks for those articles Chris!

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004406.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 448173 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

And the backside:

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004409.jpg* 
(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 432430 Bytes), SteveC mod.)[/i] 
And this where I am at the moment:

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004413.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 446623 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

[url]http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004412.jpg[/b][/url] 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 478999 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

*http://i444.photobucket.com/albums/qq162/007photos/Railbus/S5004415.jpg* 
_(Image changed to link, file size exceeds 100KB in size (i.e. 323158 Bytes), SteveC mod.)_

Hope you enjoyed the pictures. I'll post as soon as I've made some further progress.

Paul


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Paul, 
Nice looking bus! Can't wait to see your progress and how you finish it. 
Please keep us posted, 
Don


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Don! 
I hope to paint the railbus in red and white this week.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 05/02/2009 11:38 AM
Thanks Don! 
I hope to paint the railbus in red and white this week.


Nice work.

I assume you chose the red and white as they were common for "les Autorails" in France?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great start, I'm looking forward to the finished model. Those cheap RC's do work nicely for small vehicles. I used one for a scratch built Rail truck.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yes indeed, the red/white colorscheme is used on most French 'Automotrices' or 'Autorails'. Hopefully it will add even more French character to it. 
These cheap RC's are great, but I wonder if I can play with different voltages (6,5 V instead of 4,8 V) without having problems with it (read; blowing it up...). Just keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Sprayed the body and roof with Mr Surfacer 1000 tonight. 
After this I'll paint the bigger surfaces before placing further detail things like grips and railings etc. 




























I've made the pictures a bit smaller to reduce the file size hoping not to cause any trouble like the first post....


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Paulus,

Your model is looking good!

I look forward to seeing the finished project.


Jim 
*


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Jim!

Here's a little photo update on the spraying. I've found some time to do the two-tone livery today. 
I airbrushed it with Tamiya acrylic modelpaint.

First the white. It's a mix of Tamiya X-2 (white) and some drops of X-F3 (yellow) only to tone down the white a little bit.



















Than, the red. The plan was to use only Tamiya XF-7 (red) but I ran out of it!!! The primer was still shining through.
I oversprayed the whole with Tamiya X-27 (clear red). Because this is a clear paint (for painting taillights etc.) I had to spray several more layers to get it right. But those layers gave the red an extra warm color. I like the effect very much, so I keep this method in mind for whenever I have to spray a simular project. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />
The white was covered with paper an Tamiya tape to protect it.










Turn the model to spray in opposite direction also; this way you make sure you cover all ereas. 










And with the paper of again. Just a few spots that need to be touched up. 



















I also sprayed the roof in Tamiya X-11 (chrome silver). It gives more a shiny aluminium look than a silver look. I forgot to take a picture, but the roof will surely show on the pictures to come soon!

Paul


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

This looks like the makings of a very interesting model. Keep up the Great Work!


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Paul! Keep us posted on your progress! 

Matt


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking great Paul! Looking forward to seeing your progress.

Aaron
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Little update; not much done I'm afraid... New battery (6 volt 900Mha) installed. It runs smooth and slowly. 
Here's a little movie of the test run (had to use the camera's internal memory because de memory card is broken...)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice slow running there!


----------

